# Eclipse Solar en vivo !



## lsedr (May 20, 2012)

vean el eclipse solar en vivo desde aqui:
http://www.ustream.tv/channel/eclipse-live-from-fujiyama-by-solar-power#events

ya va a iniciar la transmision


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 20, 2012)

gracias                         .
justo para el sacrificio a los spitirus del cielo


----------



## lsedr (May 20, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> gracias                         .
> justo para el sacrificio a los spitirus del cielo



a cuales espiritus ?


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 20, 2012)

a los spitirus del cielo ¡¡¡¡¡ 
lee por aqui http://es.pinguinosdemadagascar.wikia.com/wiki/Eclipsados



			
				cita al enlace dijo:
			
		

> *los chimpancés están disfrutando de un relajante domingo por la mañana, cuando el rey julien trata de su hábitat y empieza a bailar y cantar su "congaga". En un periódico de phil dice que habrá un eclipse total de sol y los chimpancés decide usar el eclipse en su beneficio.
> 
> Que convencer al rey julien de que el eclipse es un mensaje de los "espíritus del cielo" y que están enojados con él por su comportamiento grosero y egoísta, así como todos sus bailes por la noche. Rey julien trata de cambiar su forma de ir al privado (el mejor hombre en el zoológico de acuerdo con julien) y rudamente exigente que el soldado le enseña cómo ser amable. Privado sugiere que podría ser bueno en realidad haciendo cosas buenas para la gente.
> 
> Julien trata de ser bueno haciendo tareas para todos. Se exagera la bondad y la molesta skipper. El capitán le dice a julián que ha sido estafado por los chimpancés, pero el rey julien no lo cree así el patrón que kowalski diseño de una máquina del tiempo para crear otro mensaje de los "espíritus del cielo" de julián.*


,       

justo es de noche y hay eclipse                                                 .



problemas técnicos,no se puede ver caramba ¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## lsedr (May 20, 2012)

aqui se ve ahora mismo http://www.ustream.tv/channel/okinawa1tv


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 20, 2012)

*Connection closed by remote server*
no puedo verlo ,pero intento mas tarde



que mala suerte,no veo el video,pero si se ve lo que chatean los usuarios


----------



## lsedr (May 20, 2012)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> *Connection closed by remote server*
> no puedo verlo ,pero intento mas tarde
> 
> 
> ...



es probale que te falte un software como flash player


----------



## el-rey-julien (May 20, 2012)

lo tengo al flash ,los videos de yotube los veo lo mas bien,me dice el mensaje de error este ''Connection closed by remote server''


----------



## Tacatomon (May 21, 2012)

Ya luego lo podremos ver en Youtube


----------

